# Immigration, Course in Education



## aakanksha (Jan 5, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have few doubts on how a program in Education could be helpful in getting PR. I am a Textiles engineer from India, with about 2 years of teaching experience as a faculty in Diploma college for Textiles, and 1 year of experience as a Buyer / Merchandiser with a garments export house. 

Now I want to pursue program in Education, through which I could get a teaching job, and apply for PR under LTSSL as well. 

As per my research people wishing to join the New Zealand teaching profession must successfully graduate from an approved initial teacher education (ITE) program to meet the registration requirement of being satisfactorily trained to teach.

There are three main types of approved ITE programme: 
• an undergraduate degree of three or four years length;
• an undergraduate diploma of three years length; and
• a graduate diploma of one (to one and a third) years length at level 7 or above.

So, my query is if the programs PG diploma - level 8 fall under the category mentioned above. Also, if one completes a Graduate diploma of level 7 to qualify as a registered teacher, would he be able to fulfill the requirements of long term skills shortage list, which are Masters Degree (Level 9) or Doctorate (level 10). 


Looking for answers

Cheers!
AB


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aakanksha said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have few doubts on how a program in Education could be helpful in getting PR. I am a Textiles engineer from India, with about 2 years of teaching experience as a faculty in Diploma college for Textiles, and 1 year of experience as a Buyer / Merchandiser with a garments export house.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For such an involved and important subject you really need the correct advice so to save any of the forum members giving you the wrong information I'd advise you to research the Immigration NZ website - http://www.immigration.govt.nz, maybe speak to Immigration Customer Services or gain the advice and expertise of an authorised Immigration Consultant.

Best of luck


----------

